# Recommendations for a compact, long throw light



## erikras (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone! This is my first post here. I'm looking for some recommendations on a good light with 200+ lumens and a nice long throw. I've got about 150ft of open field behind my house and then woods. We're starting to see more and more coyotes in the area (and not to mention punk @ss teenagers) that lurk along the tree line. I'd like to see them when I let my dog and cat out on the deck at night. Also, I do go fishing and would like something small enough to slip in my pocket (even if the head sticks out) when I'm out late.

Right now the Surefire M4 seems to fit the bill the best. I'm open for suggestions for anything comparable and maybe cheaper. LED would be a huge plus, but I doubt I'll get the throw I'm looking for.

Requirements:
-Compact enough to place in pocket (even if the head sticks out)
-200+ Lumens
-150-200ft minimum throw
-Powered by 123A lithium batteries. (Already buy them in bulk.)
-A legit lifetime warranty from a company that'll be around 10 years from now.
-Absolutely no modded stuff. I want an off-the-shelf solution with a warranty to back the complete package. If I have to swap a bulb in a SureFire that's fine. But none of this boring bodies or buying home-built stuff.

Thanks Everyone!

And since this is my first post, I thought I'd post what I already own.
SureFire E2 Defender for EDC
SureFire G2 LED for the car
Streamlight TwinTask 2L for around the house
Streamlight Stylus for tight spots like under dash work
Maglite 2AA w/ LED conversion for more stuff around the house
Maglite 2C for the toolbox

-Erik


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Aug 6, 2008)

Your gonna' get a lot of recommendations but one to think about is a light
with a D36 xenon lamp...Wolf-Eyes 6 series Explorer, for example.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 6, 2008)

ya cant go past this mate, enjoy
http://wolfeyes.com.au/wolf-eyes-rattlesnake-700-p-34.html


----------



## fletch31 (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want to build one: cut down C mag to 1C with a Seoul U2 bin emitter and suitable driver. It will throw impressively to your tree line and you can build it for 100 bucks. It will fit in a jacket pocket. Driver drives at 1amp on highest level giving you around 240 lumens. Stock mag reflector works really well with this LED giving great throw. Its focusable too.


Bflex driver: 30.00
2C mag host for cutdown:<20.00
Cutdown to 1C: 25.00
Seoul U2 emitter: <10.00
Heatsink: 15.00


Or if you want even more compact, cheap with good throw:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14740
I have a similar version of this light. It is a great pocket thrower with a U bin emitter. Very similar to the U2 knockoff lights that throw surprisingly well. Its new and under rated. Should be 240 lumens or so as well.


----------



## erikras (Aug 7, 2008)

fletch31 said:


> If you want to build one: cut down C mag to 1C with a Seoul U2 bin emitter and suitable driver. It will throw impressively to your tree line and you can build it for 100 bucks. It will fit in a jacket pocket. Driver drives at 1amp on highest level giving you around 240 lumens. Stock mag reflector works really well with this LED giving great throw. Its focusable too.
> 
> 
> Bflex driver: 30.00
> ...


 
Thanks, but I think you missed requirements #4, 5, and 6.

I will definetly look into the Wolf Eyes. Has anybody ever had to warranty one? How's their customer service?


----------



## Metatron (Aug 7, 2008)

erikras said:


> Thanks, but I think you missed requirements #4, 5, and 6.
> 
> I will definetly look into the Wolf Eyes. Has anybody ever had to warranty one? How's their customer service?


i have found their service to be above and beyond. 10/10
let us know what u decide on


----------



## Lane (Aug 7, 2008)

"Surefire backup" would fit the bill minus the lumen rating you need. I'm blown away at the power to size ratio of that light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Meltdown (Aug 8, 2008)

a non permanent "semi-mod" that really kicks ***:

Mag 2C
Pelican LO bulb (just drops in)
driven with 3 CR123 batteries in a pvc tube.

I just did my first one last night and I'm stunned. it blows away my SF M4, it out throws my Pelican 7060, it's even giving my 1185 a serious run for it's money!

1,200 lumens!

if it gets damaged you can buy a whole new mag for 14.00 no biggie.

(you should use a metal reflector although I'm still using the stock one)


----------



## erikras (Aug 8, 2008)

Metatron said:


> a SF backup with a 200ft throw?


 
That's precisely what I was thinking. I've thought about selling my SF E2D for a SF Backup for an everyday carry. However, I don't think it comes anywhere close to what I need.

Keep in mind guys this light will be a tool. Not a toy. I have a toolbox full of Snap-on and Matco tools. Sure they're all overpriced, but nothing beats the feel of a Snap-on wrench.

No suggestions other than Wolf Eyes?

Does anybody have any experience with the new UA2 and UB2 lights from SF? Are they even out yet?


----------



## JNewell (Aug 8, 2008)

Might push the limit of your definition of pocket/compact, but the Tiablo A9 is a HUGE thrower for a 2x123A light, especially with the smooth reflector.


----------



## erikras (Aug 8, 2008)

Meltdown said:


> a non permanent "semi-mod" that really kicks ***:
> 
> Mag 2C
> Pelican LO bulb (just drops in)
> ...


 
Interesting. I already have a Mag 2C. Where can I find details on this?


----------



## Taboot (Aug 8, 2008)

What about a 9P or G3 with a P91 or EO-9? I hear tell the P91 is well above 200 lumens on fresh 123s. I don't know exactly how far it throws, but I'm always surprised at how far down field it throws. I'll try to take my G3 out for a test with the P91 and my "290 lumen" LED drop-in at 150 feet.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 8, 2008)

200 feet is absolutely nothing; you don’t even need a light with a turbo head for that. Now 200 yards, or 200 meters is another story. For your needs you could buy any Surefire you desire that accepts P60 LED drop-ins, and easily achieve the performance you’re asking for and still have the light fit in your pocket.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 8, 2008)

Honestly I don't think you're going to get anything much better than an M4 if you want to stick to stock lights with no modding and weak primary batteries.

The SF M6 will be a bit better. Wolf eyes lights are absolutely great, however with primary cells you're not going to surpass an M4 or an M6. But as far as customer service from wolf eyes dealers like [email protected] you're looking at 10/10 I agree. Also Wolf Eyes has been around for awhile and I don't see them going anywhere.

Jumping to the big leagues of better cells and mods yield tons of possibilities. Another thing to consider is a compact HID. Those, stock, will out-throw everything.

And then of course there's LEDs. For compact lighting LEDs are moving to a position of superiority vs incan and HID. Incans are still great, but you have to move beyond stock to see their full potential imho.


----------



## erikras (Aug 9, 2008)

Metatron said:


> *http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2586497*


 
Link no worky.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 9, 2008)

erikras said:


> Link no worky.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/113100


----------



## Wattnot (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, I agree 200 feet is nothing for 90 percent of the lights we talk about here. Heck, even my L1 Cree lights up the side of my neighbor's house over 250 feet away. Take a look at some beamshots and try to narrow down your choices. Here are a couple of links of some of my favorites:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173535

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189990

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191407

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/181762

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199782

I would be happy with my CL1H for that distance as I would a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 in it. There's the Wolf Eyes P7 Sniper if you want more flood or the incans from Wolf Eyes already recommended. 

A long throw LED that was already recommended is the Tiablo A9. That takes primaries and throws great but the hotspot is small. 

The Dereelight DBS sounds like the light for you. It's an LED thrower from a solid manufacturer and it takes primaries.

But look at those links above. I bet after 30 minutes of browsing those, you'll know what you want!

Good luck!


----------



## erikras (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Wattnot!

Now I'm thinking I should just go LED. It's looking like plenty of the LED lights will work for what I'm looking for without spending a buttload on a SureFire M4.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 9, 2008)

erikras said:


> Thanks Wattnot!
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should just go LED. It's looking like plenty of the LED lights will work for what I'm looking for without spending a buttload on a SureFire M4.


i'll second that, derry dbs v2 for a white light, or wolfy rattler for a warm light, throws a little further being 700 lumen as oposed to derrys 250 lumen, tops. both great lights, u wont be sorry on either. enjoy.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 9, 2008)

For LED throwers, check this review thread. Here's one for the DBS.

I'd suggest you look into Maglite hotwires after you get the LED light you want. Shorter runtime but a lot more light and also fun to have around.


----------



## erikras (Aug 13, 2008)

Guys,
Will a Surefire M3 with the Turbo head and stock 125 lumens bulb light up the edge of the woods behind my house at approx 150ft? I found a good deal on an M3T for about $200.


----------



## 1dash1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Erikras:

I'm not sure about your fishing needs, but this is what I'd purchase if I were looking for varmints. 
Tiablo A9S

I'd say that its form feels like a 2C flashlight. But it is much brighter than a 4D Maglite - including the LED version! It'll illuminate anythiing between 50 feet to 500 feet away. 

Under $60, delivered. (Under $50, if you're willing to wait for the backorder.) 

_Note: The A9S is a great thrower, but it does not make a good general purpose flashlight. I once tried applying a diffuser to my A9S to spread the beam more. All the diffuser did was mask the spill while punching a clean beam of light through the center of the diffuser, like a laser beam. So I ended up with virtually no spill with a small, clean hotspot in the middle._ _:tinfoil:_


----------



## erikras (Aug 14, 2008)

Well thanks for all the info guys. I just picked up a Surefire M4 for $225 shipped. It's the slightly older version with the small teeth on the bezel. If I feel the need to stab somebody with a FLASHLIGHT, I'll do it with my E2D. Otherwise, I'm using a REAL weapon.


----------

